# What a difference!



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

wooooohoooooooo... good job..we often have people repeat classes until their dogs are completely comfortable.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That is fantastic! - we went our second round with Suri - different trainer. Still not budging much on the dark tunnel..sad because she excels at everything else she has been introduced too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

That's wonderful! Nickel repeated his too.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate classes that hold dogs back what a crappy demotivator for the dog. I teach my classes with stations so people can be working there dogs for the entire time and this way some dogs excel if there owners pup in the work.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have her entered in off leash agility in the fall. Now its stopped raining I will have to set up my jumps and weave poles and work with her.

I read somewhere when I had her in a clicker class that you had to vary the location for your training. If you always said "sit" beside the fridge -- the dog would think that "sit" meant "sit beside the fridge". Tyson, my younger Shih-tzu loves agility and has been doing it for about six years. He does everything perfectly in the training hall but when he saw weave poles stuck in the grass -- boy was THAT confusing!! What the heck is this -- can't be weave poles because they have a dark blue base and they sit on black rubber matting!!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Off leash is the way to work ASAP. I have friends that compete at the worlds level and they are convinced if you walk a dog over a piece of equipment you just taught your dog to go slow. They never train on leash ever the leash if it gets hung up will give a correction and it will be a demotivator. I also believe train with speed.

As for training in one location you are right you must take your dog on the road and train in new and different locations. When I start with a dog I socialize and walk and train my dog to do anything I can think of even silly tricks or dance moves. the more you can do with your dog the better trained he will be. I do stuff people call urban agility like jumping a bush or small fence or playing and kids playgrounds pretty much anything. Dogs need to see variety, one time I was training Rocket in the clubhouse doing a five jump serp well he could do it perfect in one direction but when we tried going the other way, nope couldn't do it. So we needed to make it easier and try again.

Just so you know I train all my dogs with stuck in the ground weave poles in my backyard to start. With my bigger dog a Std I use the Weave-O-Matic method and with my mini I use the Channels method. Both methods promote speed.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Purley...what awesome news! I am so happy to hear how well she is doing and that you are both enjoying it! WAY TO GO!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

For Lucy:

Obedience = BORING
Agility = WICKED FUN!  

Plus, didn't she have a bad experience in the obedience class or am I thinking of someone else?? 

CONGRATS!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

No, I don't think she had any bad experiences at obedience. She just didn't seem to like it much. Maybe she found it a bit boring - walking, stopping, sitting - walking, stopping, sitting. I think she prefers "fast" to slow!! My friend got annoyed and said she didn't respect me because she sniffs the ground and tried to get at the treats other people have dropped -- but I think if you are racing over an agility course, you don't have time to sniff the ground or hunt for treats, although she would probably make an exception for a piece of cheese etc!


----------

